# The Cherub has landed



## fatboyslim

Took the morning off work to await delivery of cherub.

Currently warming up, then I shall be drinking my body weight in espresso.

If I become hospitalised just know I was doing what I love the most.


----------



## Mazza

Very Nice !


----------



## JamesG

Nice!!! The blue finish looks great.


----------



## garydyke1

Nice machine


----------



## fatboyslim

First few shots have been amazing! I think I love HX machines.

Steam power is insane. Pressurestat deadband is smaller than was indicated by the seller (which is a good thing).

Also the PF is awesome, like the San Remo one as the basket sits level on the counter for easier tamping


----------



## lucky13

i want it!


----------



## lookseehear

No image showing for me :-(


----------



## jimbow

Love the blue panels - looks great. Are you managing to tame the steam power?

The deadband on my pressure stat is about 0.15 bar (between 0.85 and 1 bar) - is yours the same Mark?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatboyslim

lookseehear said:


> No image showing for me :-(


https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2654032/Photo%2031-05-2012%2009%2048%2002.jpg

Try clicking this link to the image. You must see the BLUE!

Sounds similar Jimbow, very small range of pressures. To be honest I just had a few token gesture goes steaming milk. I used my VST basket straight away keeping the same grind setting from the gaggia and first shot was pretty darn tasty.

Second shot was pretty darn tasty but not quite as hot. Flushing isn't so bad. The difference between the Classic is immense. Pour looks so pretty!


----------



## lookseehear

Looks lovely! I've realised that the reason I couldn't see the pics is that my work blocks access to dropbox despite allowing google drive, box etc.


----------



## seeq

That looks awesome, I'm mildly (ok, majorly) jealous!


----------



## chimpsinties

Now all we need is a video of you using it


----------



## coffeebean

Looks great! Very spangly!!


----------



## tribs

Nice. I had vain hopes of one day upgrading to a similar machine, but seeing how it dwarfs the Mazzer there is no way that would be allowed in our kitchen. lol.


----------



## Spazbarista

Congrats. Main thing is that you are finding a big difference between this and your previous machine. Sounds like you won't be getting much sleep tonight


----------



## LizP

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your new addition.

Looks very nice, its just a shame that we can't all come round for a demo and a tasting session.


----------



## SlowRoast

Another joining the shiny club! Looks great. What's the shot count so far eh?


----------



## Obsy

Wow, the colour is amazing! Hope you don't have the caffeine shakes like I did last night from too many shots! Jealous.com!


----------



## Earlepap

That's a very nice floral vase you have there.


----------



## mike 100

Very nice indeed, you didn't fancy the gold plated one then...?


----------



## James Cox

Very nice.... Loving the blue on the Cherub!


----------



## thomss

looks lovely, more pictures please


----------



## garydyke1

Time for an update on how you're finding the beast!?


----------



## fatboyslim

The beast is treating me very well. I could never go back to a smaller machine, there is just so much about having a HXer and an E61-style group that makes you feel you've got some pretty serious equipment. It is also capable of producing some mind blowingly good shots.

If we were to assume I'd dialed in a shot to the best of its flavour and my technique wasn't an issue, the temperature stability during the shot is absolutely fantastic. Stability during the shot is key, in my opinion, to making superb shots.

Steam power is extreme but I've actually had some success with microfoaming and latte art with small quantities (when it really counted - making coffee seem interesting to a lady).

Descaling isn't too difficult, simple process and didn't take too long.

The only issue/comment I'd have that without understanding the HXer design (flush/rebound time) and the brew water circuit, it can be difficult to get the correct brew temperature. I must admit I'm still not there but I can at least produce decent results, occasionally getting the brew temp spot on and its really noticeable when it happens.

Excellent piece of machinery, can definitely recommend to anyone looking to upgrade sub £1000.

I'll try and get a video of an extraction up soon.


----------



## thomss

Thanks for the info. glad you're getting on well with it I am looking at this machine currently and likely will buy in the next few weeks.

a video would be amazing


----------



## fatboyslim

See what I can do, be sure to look at my review of espresso underground in the retailer reviews section.

I got an excellent price and excellent service from Peter @EU.

You can get the same price as me by mentioning my username to Peter


----------



## thomss

fatboyslim,

where did you order your VST basket from? : )

My cherub has arrived I'll get some pictures up soon, lovely machine!


----------



## fatboyslim

Ordered them from Peter at Madebyknock.

He currently has LM strada baskets in. He sells them with tampere at a great price.

Alternatively Had Bean stock all sizes.


----------



## thomss

Cool thanks, which one would you go for if you only chose one. ; )


----------



## fatboyslim

Peter because he is great. Send him an email. Just google Madebyknock and find contact details.

I have found that some beans suit the 15g VST over the 18g and vice-versa.


----------



## thomss

Will do, thanks again.


----------

